# can 457 australian visa holder can go to newzealand?



## rejopcn (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi All, 
I am holding a Indian passport with 457 work visa from Australia. I want to travel from Australia to New Zealand for one week training. do I need any visa?

Thanks in advance
Rejo


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

I think you need to apply for a visitors or work visa depending on your propose of visit


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2013)

457 hoders do not have the right to a visa on arrival so you would need to apply in advance for the correct visa for your visit.


----------

